# Commander 4



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

spy photos...... :rockn:


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

That thing will be sick with an 8in lift and 32's :33:. Prolly ride alot better than the rancher to lol.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Like they say "nothing is too good for the rich" ...lol


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Man that thing looks ridiculously long...


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Waddaman said:


> Man that thing looks ridiculously long...


 
Appearance alone, it looks shorter than the 4 seater RZR. Looks like the rear seat is kiddies only leg-room.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

yea your probably right, but these 4 person sxs are they even practical for anything but dunes and wide open fields? How would you turn that thing around in a tight trail? Its the size a truck with a much smaller engine... for me that's a little too far.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah I think these things are more geared to be marketed to families out west.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

yea, they would definitely be good for a someone with a family so they could just putput around in big open areas but that's it. Wish they'd focus on making some stuff for us too... seems all the new is built for peoples riding conditions out west.


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

They're good for Mud Nats!...


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Seen a few 4 seat RZR's ripping through stuff at the local mud parks.


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Yeah I think these things are more geared to be marketed to families out west.


Looking at the specs, the Teryx4 has the shortest wheelbase (86") of any 4 seat UTV (RZR 103" & Ranger Crew 108") so I don't think it would do too bad in the woods. However it's 62 inches wide, so you'd just have to stay off the narrow paths. This Can-Am looks as long or longer than a RZR4, which is too long for tight woods riding IMO.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Geezus, thing looks like a bus! Good part it plenty of room for some females with ya! Shoot u can put a windshield up and make it a daily driver.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

...it has more power than my daily driver.......lol!


----------



## gatorboi (May 22, 2011)

Looks like that commander could be a sport version compared to a regular one


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Looks ugly and long heck you would have to have a class b license with a passenger endorsement to run one


----------

